# Any Electricians in the forum? Home wiring question...to comply with Ontario Code



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I wants to improve some wiring in my basement. An electrician replaced our main panel recently and I asked him to look at some wiring in my basement. He indicated that any 110 lines to receptacles (and the 220 line to the dryer receptacle) should be protected by conduit below the height of 6 feet (or covered). Covering is not an easy option, so I am looking into doing the conduit option. 

Stupidly, I didn't ask if the wire could exit the top of the conduit without having to go through a junction box ...or if there was anything specific that I had to do/add at the point it exits the conduit.

Thanks for your advice.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

If you're talking about exposed Romex then yes, anything below 1.5m must be protected. PVC conduit would be the cheapest or you could switch the offending runs over to BX cable. As for transitioning into the the conduit I imagine open ended conduit would be fine as it's all about protecting the cable from mechanical damage though you can get threaded adapters and strain relief fittings pretty cheap. Do a Google search, lots of electrical forums out there cover these sorts of things.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@GuitarT Thanks for your response. You are a man with an impressive depth and width of knowledge and wisdom.

When I look at the complications with installing either PVC or EMT conduit, the BX is looking more and more like an easier and more "efficient" option. 

I tried some Google searches, but I want the responses to be specific to Ontario Code.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

greco said:


> I tried some Google searches, but I want the responses to be specific to Ontario Code.


Hope this helps;
BX/Armored cable does Ontario code allow to run ON walls? - Canadian Woodworking and Home Improvement Forum


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Hope this helps;
> BX/Armored cable does Ontario code allow to run ON walls? - Canadian Woodworking and Home Improvement Forum


Very helpful and interesting. Many thanks.

This is a copy...it is from the 2009 Code:

_*Armoured cable* *12-600 Armoured cable work Rules* Rules 12-602 to 12-618 apply only to armoured cable work.
*12-602 Use (see Appendix B)*
(1) Armoured cable shall be permitted to be installed in or on buildings or portions of buildings of either combustible or non-combustible construction.
(2) Armoured cable shall be of the type listed in Table 19 as suitable for direct burial if used
(a) for underground runs; 
(b) for circuits in masonry or concrete, provided that the cable is encased or embedded in at least 50 mm of the masonry or concrete; or
(c) in locations where it will be exposed to weather, continuous moisture, excessive humidity, or to oil or other substances having a deteriorating effect on the insulation.
(3) Notwithstanding Subrule (2), armoured cable in which the armouring is made wholly or in part of aluminum shall not be embedded in concrete containing reinforcing steel, unless
(a) the concrete is known to contain no chloride additives; or
(b) the armour has been treated with a bituminous base of paint or other means to prevent galvanic corrosion of the aluminum.
(4) Where armoured cables are laid in or under cinders or cinder concrete, they shall be protected from corrosive action by a grouting of non-cinder concrete at least 25 mm thick entirely surrounding them unless they are 450 mm or more under the cinders or cinder concrete.
(5) In buildings of non-combustible construction, armoured cables having conductors not larger than No. 10 AWG copper or aluminum shall be permitted to be laid on the face of the masonry or other material of which the walls and ceiling are constructed and shall be permitted to be buried in the plaster finish for extensions from existing outlets only.
*12-604 Protection for armoured cables in lanes* If subject to mechanical injury and unless otherwise protected, steel guards of not less than No. 10 MSG, adequately secured, shall be installed to protect armoured cables less than 2 m above grade in lanes and driveways.
*12-606 Use of thermoplastic-covered armoured cable* Armoured cable of the type listed in Table 19 as suitable for direct earth burial and having a thermoplastic outer covering shall be used only where the outer covering will not be subjected to mechanical injury.
D*12-608 Continuity of armoured cable* Armoured cable shall be run in a manner such that the mechanical and electrical continuity of the armour is maintained throughout the run, and the armour of cables shall be mechanically and electrically secured to all equipment to which it is attached.
*12-610 Terminating armoured cable*
(1) Where conductors issue from armour, they shall be protected from abrasion by bushings of insulating material or equivalent devices.
(2) Where conductors are No. 8 AWG or larger, copper or aluminum, such protection shall consist of
(a) insulated-type bushings, unless the equipment is equipped with a hub having a smoothly rounded throat; or
(b) insulating material fastened securely in place that will separate the conductors from the armoured cable fittings and afford adequate resistance to mechanical injury.
(3) Where armoured cable is fastened to equipment, the connector or clamp shall be of such design as to leave the insulating bushing or its equivalent visible for inspection.
(4) Where conductors connected to open wiring issue from the ends of armouring, they shall be protected with boxes or with fittings having a separately bushed hole for each conductor.
*12-612 Proximity to knob-and-tube and non-metallic-sheathed cable systems* Where armoured cable is used in a building in which concealed knob-and-tube wiring or concealed non-metallic-sheathed cable wiring is installed, the cable shall not be fished if there is a possibility of damage to the existing wiring.
*12-614 Radii of bends in armoured cables*
(1) Where armoured cables are bent during installation, the radius of the curve of the inner edge of the bends shall be at least 6 times the external diameter of the armoured cable.
(2) Bends shall be made without undue distortion of the armour and without injury to its inner or outer surfaces._
*12-616 Concealed armoured cable installation*
_(1) Where armoured cable is run through studs, joists, or other members, it shall be
(a) located so that its outer circumference is at least 32 mm from the nearest edge of the members; or
(b) protected from mechanical injury where it passes through the holes in the members.
(2) Where armoured cable is installed immediately behind baseboards, it shall be protected from mechanical injury from driven nails.
*12-618 Running of cable between boxes, etc.* Armoured cable shall be supported between boxes and fittings in accordance with Rule 12-510._


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> @GuitarT Thanks for your response. You are a man with an impressive depth and width of knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> When I look at the complications with installing either PVC or EMT conduit, the BX is looking more and more like an easier and more "efficient" option.
> 
> I tried some Google searches, but I want the responses to be specific to Ontario Code.


I'm wondering what you mean by BX is more of the efficient solution? Are you planning to replace the existing Romex/Loomex wiring with BX or just sleeve it with BX type armour?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I'm wondering what you mean by BX is more of the efficient solution? Are you planning to replace the existing Romex/Loomex wiring with BX or just sleeve it with BX type armour?


Replace any Romex below about 7 feet.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gotcha


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

Don't do this. lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Don't do this. lol.


I'd really like to know the reasoning/logic process that resulted in making the wiring decisions in that pic.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> I'd really like to know the reasoning/logic process that resulted in making the wiring decisions in that pic.


protecting the cable?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

greco said:


> I'd really like to know the reasoning/logic process that resulted in making the wiring decisions in that pic.


can you use romex wiring within conduit for a ceiling fan or lighting? - DoItYourself.com Community Forums


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> protecting the cable?


Thank you...Captain Obvious...LOL

Maybe I wouldn't be so critical if I could see the whole picture.

In addition and to be fair, I've likely done worse.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

The contractor who installed my central air ran the Romex through PVC conduit and left it open at both ends so I'm assuming it's okay.
Too bad you didn't post this a bit earlier as I had a meeting this morning with our local ESA inspector to go over some stuff we have going on at work and I could have gotten take on it. We were exchanging electrical horror stories and he sees some amazingly creative stuff. I was telling him about a finished basement that was completely wired with #16 lamp cord. He went on the tell me of one he came across where the homeowner had gouged a groove in the drywall, laid speaker wire in it then filled it in with drywall compound, all to feed a receptacle.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I could see the PVC sleeve being ok on the electrical panel side but on the AC unit side it would need some sort of protection, I can't see Romex being ok.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> The contractor who installed my central air ran the Romex through PVC conduit and left it open at both ends so I'm assuming it's okay.


That solution seems much too easy to me??!!



GuitarT said:


> I was telling him about a finished basement that was completely wired with #16 lamp cord. He went on the tell me of one he came across where the homeowner had gouged a groove in the drywall, laid speaker wire in it then filled it in with drywall compound, all to feed a receptacle.


I can now relax a bit more...LOL My issues pale in comparison from a creativity perspective...LOL


----------

